# SIZE MATTERS or does it? Push pole question for 18' HB skiff?



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Gentlemen,

Just wanted to get some feedback. I recently put a deposit down on a 2014 HB Pro but it's coming without a push-pole. I've decided to get a better pole than the old glass pole I had with my last boat. 

My gut is telling me to get a 22' Guide/Xtreme from STIFFY, but can anyone convince me otherwise? Any reason to go with a 24' over the 22'? Any reason NOT to go with a 22' pole? For size purposes, the trailer tongue to tip of motor skeg on trailer is about 22', so obviously a 24' pole would overhand about 4 feet in back (not ideal on the road) and the 22' would overhang about 2 feet, assuming I leave two feet from pole to truck to allow for turns. 

My assessment: 

- 24' would be nice on the water, but too long to trailer comfortably. 
- 20' seems a bit too short for the cases when I am pushing in 4-6' of water, and doesn't allow for enough hand-over-hand
- 22' seems like a happy medium

As far as Guide versus Xtreme - I've discovered I'll be dropping a lot on a pole, and therefore I might as well pay the extra hundred or so to get the Xtreme over the Guide. 

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated! Thanks, fellas.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

tgjohnso said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> Just wanted to get some feedback. I recently put a deposit down on a 2014 HB Pro but it's coming without a push-pole. I've decided to get a better pole than the old glass pole I had with my last boat.
> 
> ...


If you pole beach side in deep water get the 24 otherwise get the 22... just my 2 cents


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Get the 21" and 24" hybrid just a few more hundred dollars than the extreme series, and you get 2 poles for the price of one.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a 21' stiffy extreme and I plan on being buried with it. As far as length goes, Bluwave hit the nail on the head with regards to length. However, that being said if you have the storage capacity, I say get the 24' and just use caution when parking, trailering, etc. I say 24' only because the weight difference is minimal and a longer pole means less pushes on the flats and you are able to pole in deeper water when necessary. Either way....you will love that pole.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

22 seems good. The carbon or graphite only poled are nice and light but they float. Get a hybrid that might solve it


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

We use a Stiffy Guide 22' with our HB 18 and 16 with excellent results. We pole in the shallows (5 1/2" to 24"), only crossing deeper waters
occasionally (3'to 6'). When we pole the deeper flats, we wish the pole was a little longer. In fact, a little longer would not hurt us, even on the shallows.
The only issue with the longer pole would be the awkwardness of trailering and transporting it. The Extreme seems to be the ultimate in push poles.
I have tried one. They are a little smaller in diameter than the Guide, a little lighter,and a little easier to break (Hearsay). I am not sure how the smaller
diameter relates to hand fatigue. That may depend on the size of your hand. As for the breakage issue, that may not be a problem with a well designed,
lightweight poling skiff like yours, because you are less likely to over stress the pole. 
If you have a jackplate and therefore a higher platform, you might consider the longer pole. I would recommend a 23' length in that case.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I went to a 24' and I will never go back.
Its less work over the course of a day.
It trailers fine, just cut off four inches of a red pool noodle and slip it over the end for increased visibility by other motorist.


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

backbone said:


> I went to a 24' and I will never go back.
> Its less work over the course of a day.
> It trailers fine, just cut off four inches of a red pool noodle and slip it over the end for increased visibility by other motorist.


Red pool noodle! And I've been tying multiple strands of dayglo surveyors tape to the end, which ends up blowing off eventually.
Brilliant!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

tgjohnso said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> Just wanted to get some feedback. I recently put a deposit down on a 2014 HB Pro but it's coming without a push-pole. I've decided to get a better pole than the old glass pole I had with my last boat.
> 
> ...


I have a Professional and a 21' Stiffy Guide Hell's Bay Edition push pole. I'm selling it to get a 23' Carbon Marine G3. I think it's the best pole made today, and I need the extra 2'. It really depends on how you fish--depth of water, etc. Longer pole means fewer pushes in shallow water and makes it a lot easier fishing tarpon in deeper water, etc. I'd go with a 23'.


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

I have a Marquesa and I use a 23.5 No need for anything shorter for what I do. Honestly if I had to do it over again I would go with the 24.


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

tgjohnso said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> Just wanted to get some feedback. I recently put a deposit down on a 2014 HB Pro but it's coming without a push-pole. I've decided to get a better pole than the old glass pole I had with my last boat.
> 
> ...



I vote for the 24...I pole a 16 Waterman with a custom 22'6" pole and wish I had even that extra 1 1/2 feet now.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Fish_specialist said:


> I have a Marquesa and I use a 23.5 No need for anything shorter for what I do. Honestly if I had to do it over again I would go with the 24.


Once you go to the 23-24 you'll never go back I've got a loop carbon marine very nice.


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

Boat length +4' is a good standard, add 1' if you have a tall platform or pole deep water. If you use the pole to stake out, go for the guide. The extreme can break if you stake out with it. My next pole will be a 23' or 24' guide. I love the extreme, but don't trust them staking with the pole. Also, look at the skiff gear foot from carbon marine.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

Carbon marine G3LR 23ft best push pole on the market hands down. Also backed by the best customer service in the industry. I sold my stiffy push pole and never looked back. Joe is the man.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

24. Better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it. Beachside you definitely need it.


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

I had a Gheenoe classic and when I sold it to my friend he used the push pole from his hells bay Neptune. It stuck off the back about 7' for tie a little red towel to the end and it was fine. It would bounce but wasn't too bad


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

23 Carbon Marine


----------



## Jasonp (Oct 27, 2015)

I have a brand new 23' Carbon Marine for sale in the classified section.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The Pro is too heavy for the extreme in wind or current. Kevin Shaw(Stiffy) would tell you that. The extreme is more flexible and you end up wasting energy. The best push poles would be as stiff as possible without breaking. I have used both. I am in Texas but one of the best guides in the Carolinas uses a guide series stiffy.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Where in the world did you get that idea?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> The Pro is too heavy for the extreme in wind or current. Kevin Shaw(Stiffy) would tell you that. The extreme is more flexible and you end up wasting energy. The best push poles would be as stiff as possible without breaking. I have used both. I am in Texas but one of the best guides in the Carolinas uses a guide series stiffy.


Not true on the "stiff" part. I've watched Dustin Huff (Steve Huff's son) stick his push pole just off the transom and then "load" the push pole by pulling down and bending it. Sometimes over 90 degrees. His skiff moves forward as the pole "unloads" and, then he gives it an extra push as it straightens out. His angler crouches down to one knee with a hand on the deck to keep from falling off the skiff.

To give you an idea of how effective that is I moved up to his spot while they were fighting a fish in April, and my 55# trolling motor had to run on 7-8 on spot lock to hold my skiff in the current.

Also when you consider all the pole vaulting records were shattered when athletes started using fiberglass poles to load & launch themselves over the crossbar rather than ride and swing on a stiff aluminum pole.

Its a different technique than just plant and push. I've learned to use it on occasion, although my bending my Stiffy Hybrid pales in comparison to what Dustin does with whatever push pole he uses.

Coincidently I was at Central Florida Marine yesterday and took some time to compare the flex and texture of all the Stiffy push poles. The Extreme is easiest to grab because of its diameter, but flexes too much for me. (and is probably why I've heard of them breaking) The Graphite is a little lighter than the Hybrid, but the texture and flex is not noticeably different. However the texture of the Guide is noticeably different, and seems to flex a little more, but that could that be from the better grip?

I have a 24' Hybrid and am quite happy with it. However, my next push pole would be a Guide for the texture, and 22' for the convenience of not having to guard that extra 2' at the house, on the trailer, at the dock, and on the water just to have 2' more pole that I only "need" when I'm poling in 6-8' deep water or staking on a deeeep hole. Having a trolling motor, and an anchor takes care of those situations.

PS: I had a 20' pole before, and consistently experienced situations where I wanted/needed more pole.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Mike that is one of the reasons to name a push pole business Stiffy. Light weight and stiffness reduce the energy required to use a push pole all day. A vaulter uses a pole with the right flex for his/her weight for a one time explosion of energy, just like Dustin Huff did. Vaulters also set the pole on to a solid surface, not a sometimes very soft mud flat. Think about using a kayak/canoe paddle that flexes a lot. Not good. Loading a push pole spring requires energy then more energy to lift and place again. The energy stored in the flexed pole is not used very efficiently. Add strong wind and a soft bottom to the current in your example and long strokes do not work. I use short power flexes into wind and I kind of like poling into wind.


----------



## Capt. TJ Saunders (May 9, 2016)

I am currently using a 21' carbon marine push pole. It is their entry level pole, the mangrove. It is perfect for my light skiff and fishing skinny water. I do notice that when I cross deeper water it is tough to use, as it floats quite well. On a heavier skiff I would recommend the G2 or the G3LR by Carbon Marine. Great poles, and the G3 is a single piece. No ferrule junctions to leak. Get a 23' and you'll be in business. And I second the sentiment that the customer service is second to none. Good luck getting your Stiffy service if there are leaks.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I think length and material depend on what type of fishing.

If you are in skinny water then a 18' carbon pole is probably fine, although you could "walk" the boat further with a longer push.

If you are in deeper water (anything over 2-3') then you might prefer a longer fiberglass or hybrid pole. 

Why?

Because some of the super light carbon poles out there are very bouyant and will float so much that its hard to set them in deeper water.

The heavier fiberglass poles are worth their weight in gold in deeper water IMHO.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Sorry, I keep forgetting the fundamental difference in poling one foot deep Texas flats, some with very soft bottom, and mostly deeper Florida flats. Surely entirely different demands on the push pole. I don't have experience poling a skiff in water more than two feet deep. I have used the Stiffy extreme 21' , Stiffy guides both 21' , and a custom made super light and stiff 19' . I preferred the custom light weight push pole but snapped it against the gunnel while trying to do a quick stop. The ensuing pole break resulted in one of my best poling platform exits. I landed on my feet with a Samsung Galaxy in my pocket. No oyster or motor contact on the way down. At times I put most of my weight on the pole and a unexpected break will result in a platform exit. I will not experiment with multi-piece poles.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

crboggs said:


> I think length and material depend on what type of fishing.
> 
> If you are in skinny water then a 18' carbon pole is probably fine, although you could "walk" the boat further with a longer push.
> 
> ...


X6


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks for all those that offered up advice. All very good points - ultimately I went with the 22' Stiffy Xtreme. Looking forward to getting it.


----------

